
A (very) Rough Guide to America from an Englishman in New York - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/08/america-guide-englishman-new-york
======
cryoshon
Particularly sad tidbit:

16\. It’s best to think of the police as a sort of occupying army and avoid
them accordingly – particularly if you are not white.

